# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам авиационную фару

## SG

Продам ПРФ-4м. (авиационная посадочно рулёжная фара)







Характеристики:
Наименование изделия - ПРФ-4М	
Номинальное напряжение питания - 27в	
Ток, потребляемый электродвигателем, А, не более - 2,6
Пределы регулировки угла выпуска выдвижной части фары, град. - от 55 до 88
Мощность тела накала посадочного света - не более 660 Вт
Мощность тела накала рулёжного света - не более 220 Вт
Мощность лампы-фары не более -﻿ 1060﻿ Вт	
Максимальная сила света для тела накала посадочного света - 400000 кд
Максимальная сила света для тела рулёжного света - 25000 кд
Масса изделия не более - 5,35 кг
Габариты - 345х276х102мм﻿	

http://xn--c1ai2a0c.xn--p1ai/ru/catalog/product/Svetotekhnika_vneshn/product122.html

Описане:
ПРФ-4М - посадочно-рулёжная фара, которая широко применяется на летательных аппаратах советского производства, в качестве источника света для освещения пространства впереди ЛА – рулёжных дорожек и ВПП, ночью и при ограниченной видимости. Также, по общепринятой международной практике, посадочно-рулёжные фары включаются при выполнении взлёта и посадки при любых условиях видимости, в том числе и днём, с целью обозначения самолёта на разбеге, и на глиссаде снижения и пробеге.
В корпусе фары смонтирован держатель колбы лампы-фары СМФ-3 и механизм выпуска с редуктором и электродвигателем постоянного тока ЭД-12. После взлёта фара убирается в обвод фюзеляжа, для уменьшения аэродинамического сопротивления, а на посадке выпускается. Угол выпуска фары регулируется в соответствии с инструкцией изготовителя конкретного летательного аппарата и периодически проверяется и подрегулируется при выполнении регламентных работ или при замене перегоревшей лампы-фары. На некоторых машинах имеется система автоматической уборки посадочно-рулёжных фар после взлёта. Время перекладки лампы-фары при максимально возможном угле выпуска 88 градусов– не более 12 сек.
Фара имеет два режима работы: рулёжный (малый свет) и посадочный (большой свет). В рулёжном режиме напряжение питания постоянного тока 28 вольт подаётся на основную нить накала мощностью 600 Вт (модификация ПРФ-4МП имеет мощность 1000 Вт), а в посадочном также и на дополнительную, мощностью 180 Вт, при этом длительная работа в посадочном режиме без обдува набегающим потоком (при стоянке на земле) не допускается из-за перегрева колбы. Как правило, на самолётах устанавливают не менее двух фар типа ПРФ-4М.
Светотехническое оборудование заправки в воздухе состоит из фар типа ФПШ-5 для освещения самолёта-заправщика, шланга с конусом и штанги заправки. Эти фары конструктивно аналогичны ПРФ-4, установлены в передней части фюзеляжа и могут выпускаться на любой угол до 90 градусов с помощью нажимных переключателей в кабине лётчика. Привод держателя колбы лампы-фары через редуктор производится электродвигателем постоянного тока ЭД-12. Мощность лампы составляет 65 ватт при напряжении питания 28 вольт.

Цена - 500грн.
097-644-82-39

Для любителей пошутить - самолёт я уже продал))

----------


## SG

> ну так ,а где её можно применить,так сказать,в мирной жизни?


  В быту может использоваться как мощный источник света (более чем в 10 раз мощнее автомобильной фары).А там вы уже сами додумывайте,поле ей освещать чтоб кукурузу не воровали,загарать под ней или с орбитальной станцией морзянкой общаться)))

----------


## nika70

тут дешевле можно взять http://kiev.prom.ua/p6458050-lampy-fary-samoletnye.html  и из описания видно что долго ими светить нельзя

----------


## vitok04743

> ну так ,а где её можно применить,так сказать,в мирной жизни?


 Ну, например, поставить на авто, что б "убедительно просить" встречных водителей, все-таки переключить свет на "ближний"  :smileflag: 

Вопрос: А как быстро она открывается?

----------


## SG

Чесно говоря не эксперементировал.

----------


## vit33

фаре нужно хорошее охлаждение, в самолете поток ветра охлаждает.

----------


## SG

Поток воздуха для охлаждения необходим,только в случае включения одновременно двух нитей накаливания.

----------


## SG

up

----------


## SG

up

----------


## SG

200 грн.

----------


## Сергей Андреев

1000ватт какой генератор автомобиля столько даст!!! на одну только фару.  да еще и 27вольт!!!  ксенон проще.  так чисто как раритет.

----------


## SG

> 1000ватт какой генератор автомобиля столько даст!!! на одну только фару.  да еще и 27вольт!!!  ксенон проще.  так чисто как раритет.


 Конечно автомобильный генератор явно будет в шоке))) от какого нибуть трансфолрматора или блока питания запитывать нужно.

----------


## SG

up

----------


## SG

Никто самолёт не строит?  :smileflag:

----------

